# synth 2.08 - what does "package unmatched" mean?



## faramirza (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi,

When I run "synth status" I see this output below and I'm not sure what to do about that. I'm running "11.3-RELEASE-p5". The packages are not missing either:

```
# whereis py-docutils
py-docutils: /usr/ports/textproc/py-docutils
```


```
Querying system about current package installations.
Installed package ignored, missing from ports: devel/libee
Installed package ignored, devel/py-babel package unmatched
Installed package ignored, devel/py-Jinja2 package unmatched
Installed package ignored, textproc/py-MarkupSafe package unmatched
Installed package ignored, security/py-acme package unmatched
Installed package ignored, textproc/py-alabaster package unmatched
Installed package ignored, devel/py-asn1crypto package unmatched
Installed package ignored, security/py-certbot package unmatched
Installed package ignored, security/py-certbot-dns-rfc2136 package unmatched
Installed package ignored, security/py-certifi package unmatched
Installed package ignored, devel/py-cffi package unmatched
Installed package ignored, textproc/py-chardet package unmatched
Installed package ignored, devel/py-configargparse package unmatched
Installed package ignored, devel/py-configobj package unmatched
Installed package ignored, security/py-cryptography package unmatched
Installed package ignored, sysutils/py-distro package unmatched
Installed package ignored, dns/py-dnspython package unmatched
Installed package ignored, textproc/py-docutils package unmatched
Installed package ignored, dns/py-idna package unmatched
Installed package ignored, graphics/py-imagesize package unmatched
Installed package ignored, security/py-josepy package unmatched
Installed package ignored, devel/py-mock package unmatched
Installed package ignored, security/py-openssl package unmatched
Installed package ignored, devel/py-parsedatetime package unmatched
Installed package ignored, devel/py-pbr package unmatched
Installed package ignored, devel/py-pip package unmatched
Installed package ignored, devel/py-pycparser package unmatched
Installed package ignored, textproc/py-pygments package unmatched
Installed package ignored, devel/py-pyrfc3339 package unmatched
Installed package ignored, net/py-pysocks package unmatched
Installed package ignored, textproc/py-pystemmer package unmatched
Installed package ignored, devel/py-pytest-runner package unmatched
Installed package ignored, devel/py-pytz package unmatched
Installed package ignored, www/py-requests package unmatched
Installed package ignored, www/py-requests-toolbelt package unmatched
Installed package ignored, devel/py-setuptools_scm package unmatched
Installed package ignored, devel/py-six package unmatched
Installed package ignored, textproc/py-snowballstemmer package unmatched
Installed package ignored, textproc/py-sphinx package unmatched
Installed package ignored, textproc/py-sphinx_rtd_theme package unmatched
Installed package ignored, textproc/py-sphinxcontrib-websupport package unmatched
Installed package ignored, net/py-urllib3 package unmatched
Installed package ignored, devel/py-zope.component package unmatched
Installed package ignored, devel/py-zope.event package unmatched
Installed package ignored, devel/py-zope.interface package unmatched
Stand by, comparing installed packages against the ports tree.
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 24, 2019)

It seems the "_package unmatched_" message from ports-mgmt/synth has to do with the installed packages flavor. For more details see linked and following forum posts.


----------

